# EKL Ben Nevis passt nicht auf FM2+



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

mein EKL Ben Nevis passt nicht auf mein AsRock FM2A88X Extreme4+
Bei Geizhals steht es passt und hier im Forum haben auch alle gesagt es passt aber auf der Verpackung zb steht kein FM2+.

Wenn ich versuche ihn aufs Board zu setzen liegen die Halterungen des Lüfters viel zu weit oben um einzurasten. Ungefähr 1 cm zu weit oben. 

Mach ich was falsch also sollte der definitiv passen oder nicht?


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Mai 2015)

Haste die Möglichkeit ein Bild davon zu machen? Oder meinst du die beiden Halteösen die am Retentionmodul eingehängt werden sollen? Die musst du schon mit Kraft nach unten drücken und einhängen. Dadurch ergibt sich dann der richtige Anpressdruck.

Über eine expilizite Montagemöglichkeit bei FM2+ hab ich auch nichts gefunden. Aber eigentlich ist da kaum Unterschied.


----------



## ASD_588 (31. Mai 2015)

> Wenn ich versuche ihn aufs Board zu setzen liegen die Halterungen des  Lüfters viel zu weit oben um einzurasten. Ungefähr 1 cm zu weit oben.



Zeig mal ein bild.

Hast du schon die variante genommen bei der auch die AMD halterungen mitdabei sind?


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Die amd halterung an sich ist ja schon da drauf. der lüfter montiert sich ganz ohne backplate usw wie der boxed kühler eben. Nur eben passt die halterung vom lüfter nicht auf die halterung beim sockel selbst.
Bild schick ich in etwa 20 min wenn ich zuhause bin.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

So hier die Bilder. Die silberne Lasche am Kühler muss eigentlich über den schwarzen kleinen Vorsprung (ist ein bisschen schwierig zu erkennen). Da die aber komplett weiter oben ist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das ich den so weit runter biegen muss. da müsste ich ja das ganze gestell am kühler weiter runter biegen mit so enormen kraftaufwand, ich denke nicht das das seien kann.


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Mai 2015)

Wie geschrieben: Das musst du, für den nötigen Anpressdruck! Häng ein dat Ding


----------



## S754 (31. Mai 2015)

Natürlich passt das, einfach einhängen bis es drin ist. Weiß nicht, wo das Problem ist. Sollte auch in der Anleitung des Kühlers und in der Anleitung der CPU so bebildert sein.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Das geht nicht so einfach! Wenn ich den an einer Seite einhänge dann hängt der erstmal komplett schräg. Um den dann runterzuziehen und auf der anderen Seite einzuhängen muss ich so viel Kraft aufwenden das ich das nichtmal schaffe. Das komplette Teil wird verbogen. Ich kann das auch nicht auf dem Mainboard machen die Kraft würde wahrscheinlich das Board zerreißen so stramm ist das o.O
Ich müsste erstmal außerhalb das ding verbiegen mit nem schraubenschlüssel oder sowas 

das teil ist viel zu weit oben so stark kann man das doch nicht verbiegen? wie gesagt der ganze bügel würde sich sehr stark verformen. beim boxed kühler ist das auch ganz anders. der passt da ohne probleme drauf.


----------



## Körschgen (31. Mai 2015)

Dann hast du ihn verkantet.
Wenn du ihn einhängst und etwas in Richtung der ersten Lasche bewegst kannst du ihn auf der anderen Seite einhängen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Es geht nicht. Die Laschen sind viel zu hoch, das solltet ihr doch da erkennen können. Guck mal wo die Lasche da hängt auf BEIDEN seiten. und der steht genau gerade auf der cpu. 

seid ihr euch sicher das der ben nevis auf fm2+ passt und man auch keine besondere backplate verwenden muss?


----------



## Körschgen (31. Mai 2015)

Also ich finde auch nichts für FM2+.
Bin am Handy unterwegs, da kann ich die Bilder nicht vernünftig öffnen.


----------



## -Shorty- (31. Mai 2015)

"Bei meinem AMD-System geschieht die Montage einfach durch das Einhängen  des Kühlers in das von AMD auf allen Mainboards vormontierten  Retentionmodul. Eine Sache von nur etwa 2 Minuten."


Review ausm Forum: Link


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Ja wenn das so einfach wäre... guckt mal die bilder an ich weiß ob ich einfach nur blöd bin oder ihr das nicht erkennen könnt 

Die lasche ist viel zu hoch unmöglich das ganze so hinzubiegen.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2015)

Das passt schon, braucht nur ein bisschen Gewalt. Die AMD Halterung hat sich(was die mittlere Nase an geht) seit über zehn Jahren nicht geändert. Also wenn du eine Halterung für irgend einen AMD Sockel(Ausnahme AM1) hast dann passt es auch. Und immer darauf achten dass der Kühler währenddessen gerade auf der CPU sitzt. 
Da der Kühler zwei unabhängige Befestigungen statt der üblichen Wippe hat musst du allerdings beide Laschen gleichzeitig einhängen. Erst eine und dann die Andere funktioniert da kaum.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Ich raffs nicht leute. Das geht nicht wie du das beschreibst!
Dann müsste ich das Ding an BEIDEN seiten um 1 cm nach unten biegen. das wäre so ein kraftaufwand das kann ich im schraubstock machen leute. 1 cm ist ne ganze menge. 
Und der Kühler hat nicht 2 unabhängige Befestigungen. das ist ein "Gestell" und auf beiden seiten ist halt die Lasche dran.


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2015)

Hast du schon mal einen AMD Kühler am Standardgestellt montiert? Der Zentimeter Weg IST normal.
Du kannst den Kühler ja mal auf den Boden stellen und ausprobieren wie weit du die Laschen herunter gedrückt bekommst, das sind sich ~1,5cm.


----------



## S754 (31. Mai 2015)

Probiers doch mal mit dem Boxed Kühler, geht genau gleich^^
Das muss so sein. Die Befestigung hat sich bei AMD seit einem Jahrzehnt nicht geändert.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Ja mit dem Boxed Kühler gehts einwandfrei! Die Lasch hängt ungefähr 0,2cm über der Befestigung man drückt ganz leicht herunter ohne Kraftaufwand und legt den hebel um und dann is der boxed kühler drauf...

Und wenn ich den auf den Boden stelle und mit meine rganzen Kraft die Laschen runter drücke ja ok dann bekomme ich die so weit runter aber die gehen auch wieder zurück. Auf dem Mainboard slebst kann ich doch nich so eine Kraft aufwende!? wie soll das gehen das ich die so weit runter bekomme.


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Mai 2015)

Der Boxed Kühler hat halt den Hebel um den nötigen Anpressdruck zu erzielen. Der EKL erzielt das halt durch dir Feder.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Das ist ja nichtmal ne Feder sondern ein Massives Metall Gestell! Das sieht überhaupt nicht so aus als sei das zum verbiegen gedacht.  ich hab immer noch keine ahnung wie ich die beiden laschen auf dem mainboard so weit runter drücken soll ohne das board zu zerstören.


----------



## S754 (31. Mai 2015)

So, jetzt hab ich mal in die Anleitung vom Ben Nevis geschaut. Da stehts genauso wie es alle beschreiben. Schau doch mal rein wenn du uns nicht glauben kannst/willst. Drück das Teil runter. 
http://www.alpenföhn.de/images/Produkte/Installationsanleitungen/ManualBenNevisFinal.pdf


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Da steht aber auch nicht fm2+ :/


----------



## Olstyle (31. Mai 2015)

FM2+ ist genau wie alle anderen AMD Desktop Sockel seit Sockel 754.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Ich werd das Board zerstören wenn ich den kühler draufsetze und an beiden seiten so fest drücke o.O


----------



## evilgrin68 (31. Mai 2015)

Auch wenn du jetzt einen anderen Zubehör Kühler da hättest, wäre das Problem das gleiche. Die Laschen müssen an die Haken.


----------



## Bulldogge666 (31. Mai 2015)

Ein Board lässt sich relativ gut biegen, davon gehen die normal nicht sofort kaputt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (31. Mai 2015)

Ich kanns mir einfach nich vorstellen wie das gedacht ist. Selbst wenn ich mich mit meinem Gewicht gegen die Halterung am kühler stemme krieg ich den nicht 1,5 cm gebogen. 1 cm mit sehr sehr sehr seeehr viel Kraftaufwand soviel das man denkt das es eigentlich gar nich sein kann. Ich dachte schon ich zerstör die Halterung. Und das ganze auf dem Mainboard ausüben? Ich weiß nichmal ob ich das hinbekomme vom kraftaspekt her das kann doch nicht sein Leute. Den anpress druck würde man auch schon mit 0,3 cm biegen bekommen das ist schon schwer genug mit bloßen Händen. Aber so weit runter biegen? Das kann doch nicht stimmen gibt's denn da nirgendwo eine Anleitung zu Bilder oder Videos wo daw genauso ist?


----------



## RRe36 (1. Juni 2015)

Das ist alles schon richtig. Ich hatte mich bei der ersten Montage auch erstmal darüber gewundert und wollte nichts überspannen/zerstören. In der Anleitung wirds genau so beschrieben und so funktioniert die Montage auch wunderbar. Bei dem Montagesystem wird etwas Gewalt vorausgesetzt.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Juni 2015)

ich kriegs einfach nicht hin. noch kräftiger  kann ich mit den fingern nicht drücken und wenn ich mich mit meinem gewicht dagegen stemme zerquetsch ich das board doch...


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juni 2015)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> ich kriegs einfach nicht hin. noch kräftiger  kann ich mit den fingern nicht drücken und wenn ich mich mit meinem gewicht dagegen stemme zerquetsch ich das board doch...




Schaffst du im Leben nicht. 

Seit 3 Tagen geht das nun schon, also folgende Vorschläge:

1. Du tauschst den Kühler um, gegen einen mit noch einfacherer Montage. (Jarafi sprach von weniger als 2 Minuten für die Montage...)
2. Du suchst dir kompetente Hilfe im Fachhandel, Familie oder Freunde. (Oder hier im Forum in dem Hilfe-Thread)
3. Du lässt es komplett bleiben. 

Hier weiter zu jammern nicht genug Kaft aufbringen zu können oder das Board zu zerquetschen, bringt weder dich noch uns weiter.

Die Montage wurde hier mehrmals gegengeprüft, wenn du nicht kannst oder willst können wir nichts machen.


----------



## davidwigald11 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß ihr habts mir ja beschrieben wie es funktioniert, ich war mir halt so unsicher bei der sache WEIL auf dert verpackung kein fm2+ steht. Deswegen wollte ich auch nicht glauben das man da so viel Gewalt anwenden muss. Aber da ihr euch ja alle sicher seid das der doch auf fm2+ passt versuch ichs am Donnerstag am Feiertag nochmal. Heute und morgen leider kaum mehr Zeit. Ich berichte mal obs funktioniert oder nicht.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juni 2015)

davidwigald11 schrieb:


> Aber da ihr euch ja alle sicher seid das der doch auf fm2+ passt versuch ichs am Donnerstag am Feiertag nochmal. Heute und morgen leider kaum mehr Zeit. Ich berichte mal obs funktioniert oder nicht.



Musst du nicht, denn es funktioniert NUR so oder GAR NICHT. 
Such dir Hilfe über den von mir geposteten Link, geht nur drum einen Kühler zu montieren, das ist kein Hexenwerk.


----------



## SteveDE (19. August 2015)

Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem aber bei einem AM3+ Sockel auf einem Gigabyte-Mainboard.

die Maße stimmen nicht für AMD.

Man müsste mit extremen Gewaltaufwand den Kühler auf beiden Seiten gleichzeitig rund 1 cm verbiegen und würde dabei riskieren, dass Mainboard und CPU kaputt gehen, was in keinem Verhältnis zur Bedeutung und Kosten der Bauteile ist.

Skeptisch muss man auch werden, weil bei Youtube kein einziges Montagevideo des Kühlers auf einem AMD-Sockel  auffindbar ist.

Hat überhaupt jemand es geschafft, den Ben Nevis auf einen AMD Sockel zu montieren?

Dann soll er bitte ein paar Detailfotos zum Beweis liefern!

P.S.
User Jarafi trägt bei seinem Review ein Alpenföhn Polo. Ist mir leider erst hinterher aufgefallen.
Leider alles sehr einseitig, ohne negative Punkte zu beleuchten.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXmWDYQXdmM


----------



## S754 (19. August 2015)

Nochmals: bei AMD ist es normal, dass man das Teil 1cm nach unten biegen muss!!
Wurde aber auch schon oft genug hier gesagt.


----------



## Gohrbi (31. August 2015)

EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Ben Nevis (84000000119) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland da ist der FM2+ aufgeführt und MUSS somit passen. 
Beschreibung lesen, verstehen und drauf bauen.


----------

